# New Reptile Shop In Halifax



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just thought i would give you all the heads up.

We have just Signed a new lease for shop in halifax town centre (Waterhouse St) opposite yorkshire bank.

We are hoping to be open for business in the next 3-4 weeks. Initially we will just be slling supplies. Vivs, bulbs, heat mats, Live / frozen foods with a view to selling reptiles themselves once licensing has been sorted.

We are hoping to be selling for the same prices as our current ebay shops so we will be cheaper than other high street outlets. 

In the meantime please feel free to view our Ebay shops and get a feel for our range of products and prices.

eBay UK Shop - halifaxreptiles: Lighting, Housing, Heating
eBay UK Shop - halifaxpets: All Small Animal, Rabbit Guinea Pig, Dog Toys Treats

My wife and i look forward to seeing some of you soon.:2thumb:


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Up we go :whistling2:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

YEAH!! Good luck & keep me posted on an opening day! A local shop at last!! :2thumb:


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

We are aiming to be opening the 1st May, Kids are on holiday at the mo so depends how much we can get done. But will keep everyone posted.


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Up we go : victory:


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

up we go :whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

Might have a pop across once you've got reps up and running. Best of luck with the new business : victory:


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds good, not far from me, an idea of the kind of reptiles you will be hoping to stock?


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

We wont be stocking reptiles initially as licensing is taking a while. Once we get our license we will build up our reps over time as we become more confident in our knowledge of individual species. Initially well stock Beardies, CWD's, Ball Pythons, Corns, Some species of gecko and some spiders. All of which we either currently keep now or have had experience of keeping.


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Guys,

We are now officially open. Licence has been approved so we will be getting livestock in within the next few weeks.


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Are you the guys across from the yorkshire bank?


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

we are indeed


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

what are your opening times please .........my gecko breeding days are over, but would love to know if you can get turtles to order, once you get your liscence sorted


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

were open 10-6 monday to saturday and 11-4 sundays


----------

